# Hi!



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

Bit of a lurker on here, but just purchased a nice set up and wondered if anyone had any tips or tricks for my first E61 machine. Had a couple of Gaggias before this (Classic and Brera) and most recently an Isomac Brio.

I bought this set up second hand. It's a 969.coffee Elba 2, Eureka Mignon grinder, Joe Frex tamper, tamp station and knock out box. Stunning bit of kit in immaculate condition, and I'm looking forward to getting used to it. Any tips for use/cleaning/maintenance would be well appreciated. Thanks


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome nice setup


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

DavecUK has posted various threads about cleaning/ maintaining the e61 group which are well worth a read.


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sweet, I'll take a look :good:Thank you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd highly recommend some training to help get the best out of your machine

The right advice at the start will give you great coffee from day one


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Heppy, i think i saw that set up on gumtree in Scotland, is it the same one?


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

GCGlasgow said:


> Welcome Heppy, i think i saw that set up on gumtree in Scotland, is it the same one?


Thanks! It is indeed, I managed to snap it up rather quick for a ridiculous price


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Heppy997 said:


> Thanks! It is indeed, I managed to snap it up rather quick for a ridiculous price


How you getting on with it? You from Scotland?


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

GCGlasgow said:


> How you getting on with it? You from Scotland?


It's fantastic thanks. Bit of a step up from what I've had before. Loving it though.

No, I'm actually in Yorkshire. Managed to get it all couriered over luckily. It came from Glasgow originally; Alfie & Co if that rings a bell?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Heppy997,

your set up looks sweet. Right jelous


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

Wow, lovely looking setup! Would love to end up with something so nice looking.


----------



## sinetwo (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow that's quite the setup for a first timer


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks chaps. Although not strictly a first timer, this is my third set up in around 5 years so in my defence I think it was time for a splash out


----------

